# Seguimento - Julho 2006



## Dan (2 Jul 2006 às 18:52)

Mínima hoje
Em casa: 15,6ºC 
Estação meteorológica: 15,3ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2006 às 18:52)

Aqui em Bragança, este último mês de Junho, embora um pouco mais fresco que nos últimos 3 ou 4 anos, terminou com uma forte anomalia positiva.


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2006 às 22:07)

Aqui tive uma média de 20,3ºC no mês de Junho...  

Bragança está a ser nestes ultimos dias um dos polos do calor em Portugal, com máximas superiores ás de Beja por exemplo...  Hoje refrescou um pouco e tive máxima de 26,8ºC.

Viseu teve uma máxima de 20,4ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jul 2006 às 10:21)

Em Lisboa já choveu....


----------



## Seringador (4 Jul 2006 às 11:06)

No NW  de França poderá ver hoje tempo muito severo o http://www.estofex.org  tem o nível 2 de aviso o que é muito violento!  
"
A large area should see MLCAPE (50 hPa)values ranging from 800-2000 J/kg, with deep layer shear over 15 m/s, locally >100 m2/s2 SREH, to over 20 m/s with SREH values higher than 200 m2/s2 possible in southwestern France. It is in the latter area that the low starts to develop, with GFS forecasting convective precip from 18Z-03Z. The strong shear and sr-helicity are likely to produce supercells in the late afternoon and early evening, with a chance of large hail (possibly extremely large) and severe downburst gusts: at 15Z the LCL-LFC difference becomes zero while LCL heights are around 2500m in this area, so that downdrafts can become more than 15 degrees cooler than the vicinity. At 18Z, strong low level convergence and upper PVA should come together and will organize a linear MCS bearing a threat of widespread severe gusts, especially near bowing segments. Mid/low level winds will be nothing special so that extremely severe gusts should be rare. Large hail will also locally be possible. This system will move north/northeastward and reach northwestern France in the late night. "

Um Cape entre 100 a 2500j/kg e um LFT a -7 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1211.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1811.png


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2006 às 12:58)

Esta noite tivemos trovoada e até alguma precipitação.





Mínima esta manhã.
Em casa: 14,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 14,2ºC


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jul 2006 às 13:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> No NW  de França poderá ver hoje tempo muito severo o http://www.estofex.org  tem o nível 2 de aviso o que é muito violento!
> "
> A large area should see MLCAPE (50 hPa)values ranging from 800-2000 J/kg, with deep layer shear over 15 m/s, locally >100 m2/s2 SREH, to over 20 m/s with SREH values higher than 200 m2/s2 possible in southwestern France. It is in the latter area that the low starts to develop, with GFS forecasting convective precip from 18Z-03Z. The strong shear and sr-helicity are likely to produce supercells in the late afternoon and early evening, with a chance of large hail (possibly extremely large) and severe downburst gusts: at 15Z the LCL-LFC difference becomes zero while LCL heights are around 2500m in this area, so that downdrafts can become more than 15 degrees cooler than the vicinity. At 18Z, strong low level convergence and upper PVA should come together and will organize a linear MCS bearing a threat of widespread severe gusts, especially near bowing segments. Mid/low level winds will be nothing special so that extremely severe gusts should be rare. Large hail will also locally be possible. This system will move north/northeastward and reach northwestern France in the late night. "
> 
> ...




É para ver se os gajos refrescam as ideias para o jogo de 4f...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jul 2006 às 17:39)

> Fogo por circunscrever no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela
> 
> O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil registava às 16:30 cinco incêndios activos, um deles por circunscrever no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, distrito da Guarda, nos concelhos de Guarda e Cantanhede.
> 
> ...



Fonte : Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Luis França (5 Jul 2006 às 02:38)

Já cheguei do Outono no arquipélago da Madeira e Porto Santo. O único dia de Sol em Porto Moniz foi no sábado, dentro de água a 23º a ver o jogo. Nesse fds na zona de Santana choveu 3 dias seguidos como se fosse Inverno. As gentes de lá e os turistas andam doidos com o tempo e o turismo às avessas   

Fiz fotos geológicas e meteorológicas quase todos os dias que, em breve, publicarei (panorâmicas). Num futuro próximo darei o URL dum conterrâneo com as temperaturas, direcção do vento e humidade do centro do Porto Santo (se acharem interessante tê-las em tempo real).

Hoje na costa de Sintra o mar estava quase chão, com alguma brisa de noroeste ... talvez este fds se mantenham estas condições  

Luís


----------



## Bruno Campos (5 Jul 2006 às 08:37)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Já cheguei do Outono no arquipélago da Madeira e Porto Santo. O único dia de Sol em Porto Moniz foi no sábado, dentro de água a 23º a ver o jogo. Nesse fds na zona de Santana choveu 3 dias seguidos como se fosse Inverno. As gentes de lá e os turistas andam doidos com o tempo e o turismo às avessas
> 
> Fiz fotos geológicas e meteorológicas quase todos os dias que, em breve, publicarei (panorâmicas). Num futuro próximo darei o URL dum conterrâneo com as temperaturas, direcção do vento e humidade do centro do Porto Santo (se acharem interessante tê-las em tempo real).
> 
> ...



Q inveja... 
Aguardamos essas fotos geológicas e meteorologicas  
Em relação aos dados em tempo real, serão certamente bem vindos!


----------



## Luis França (5 Jul 2006 às 23:54)

O tempo às avessas em Porto Santo:











Outras já estão na calha ...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jul 2006 às 12:25)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> O tempo às avessas em Porto Santo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquilo realmentemente é so mar e terra...sem grande vegetação...


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jul 2006 às 14:22)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Aquilo realmentemente é so mar e terra...sem grande vegetação...




Por ser geologicamente mais antiga que o Funchal, a ilha de porto Santo encontra-se em elevado estava de desertificação. Daqui por uns milhares ou milhões talvez a o Funchal perca tb a nossa floresta Laurisilva!   
Mas mmo assim n deixa de ser um local muito bonito. 
Boas fotos luis!


----------



## Luis França (6 Jul 2006 às 15:44)

Felizmente a Laurissilva só está presente no norte da Madeira.
Se quiserem ver o que aconteceu ao Funchal (o verde quase desapareceu) devido ao excesso de construção e ao cabo Girão (já com condomínios nas suas encostas) publicarei uma imagem bem desastrosa.
Como disse, a costa norte está quase intacta porque é zona protegida e ainda bem que assim é, senão já tinha desaparecido ...


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2006 às 16:29)

Vi naquele programa do José Hermano de Saraiva que estavam a ser feitas muitas áreas verdes no Porto Santo, acho que destinadas ao golf.

Hoje tive a menor minima do verão com 12,8ºC só mais 0,2ºC que a estação! Neste momento tenho 26,4ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jul 2006 às 17:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Vi naquele programa do José Hermano de Saraiva que estavam a ser feitas muitas áreas verdes no Porto Santo, acho que destinadas ao golf.
> 
> Hoje tive a menor minima do verão com 12,8ºC só mais 0,2ºC que a estação! Neste momento tenho 26,4ºC.



Onde vão buscar a água para isso???


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jul 2006 às 17:39)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Onde vão buscar a água para isso???




Pois... é uma estupidez... a ilha está em elevado grau de desertificação!!!! 

Em relação aos empreendimentos no funchal!!!  è o planeamento q temos neste nosso portugal!


----------



## Seringador (6 Jul 2006 às 17:53)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Pois... é uma estupidez... a ilha está em elevado grau de desertificação!!!!
> 
> Em relação aos empreendimentos no funchal!!!  è o planeamento q temos neste nosso portugal!



e sobretudo o Odenamento onde sou especializado mas não comnsigo exercer profissão, se tivesse ido para fora já tinha arranjado trabalho npara aquilo que andei a estudar, como já fizeram dois colegas meus?!


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jul 2006 às 18:37)

depois de uma busca encontrei isto...

Menos mal...



> Central de Porto Santo é pioneira
> 
> A destilação e a osmose inversa são os dois processos usados para tornar potável a água do mar, por dessalinização. Esta última tecnologia é mais recente. O grande problema das centrais dessalinizadoras é a sua rentabilidade, uma vez que se gasta muita energia para obter água, que por isso atinge custos não comparáveis com os das captações subterrâneas ou albufeiras.
> 
> ...



fonte : http://www.quercusambiente.org/pages/defaultArticleViewOne.asp?storyID=1044


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (6 Jul 2006 às 18:51)

Boa tarde. Pois é , é mesmo o Portugal que temos. Infelizmente  num país onde a palavra Dr. É badalada para tudo quanto é lado, temos a nossa juventude  sem futuro. Em minha casa tenho a minha filhota licenciada em professora do 1º ciclo já à dois anos 
sem colocação, mas em contrapartida estão pessoas sem formação pedagógica a dar aulas … porque muitas das vezes esse amigo do amigo … muitas das vezes acho que esta politica não é por mero acaso, e vejamos:
fecham-se maternidades, em contrapartida os donos disto a tal burguesia politica vai ter os filhos em hospitais particulares ou ao estrangeiro. Fecham-se escolas dificultando os filhos dos mais desprotegidos de estudarem com inovações que em outros países deram fracasso, mas os filhos dessa classe que referi ainda à pouco estudam em colégios particulares e depois acabam os estudos no estrangeiro …. Para que ? para que futuramente sejam os seguidores dos Pais a comandarem este rectângulo plantado a beira mar. Já fui mais patriota e nacionalista no bom sentido da palavra , hoje revoltado com esta politica sou o primeiro a pedir aos espanhóis para tomar conta disto já ontem … 
Um abraço 
jf


----------



## Seringador (6 Jul 2006 às 19:07)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde. Pois é , é mesmo o Portugal que temos. Infelizmente  num país onde a palavra Dr. É badalada para tudo quanto é lado, temos a nossa juventude  sem futuro. Em minha casa tenho a minha filhota licenciada em professora do 1º ciclo já à dois anos
> sem colocação, mas em contrapartida estão pessoas sem formação pedagógica a dar aulas … porque muitas das vezes esse amigo do amigo … muitas das vezes acho que esta politica não é por mero acaso, e vejamos:
> fecham-se maternidades, em contrapartida os donos disto a tal burguesia politica vai ter os filhos em hospitais particulares ou ao estrangeiro. Fecham-se escolas dificultando os filhos dos mais desprotegidos de estudarem com inovações que em outros países deram fracasso, mas os filhos dessa classe que referi ainda à pouco estudam em colégios particulares e depois acabam os estudos no estrangeiro …. Para que ? para que futuramente sejam os seguidores dos Pais a comandarem este rectângulo plantado a beira mar. Já fui mais patriota e nacionalista no bom sentido da palavra , hoje revoltado com esta politica sou o primeiro a pedir aos espanhóis para tomar conta disto já ontem …
> Um abraço
> jf


Boas João!
Faço as minhas as tuas palavras 
Estamos a caminhar mais uma vez na direcção errada


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jul 2006 às 08:31)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> depois de uma busca encontrei isto...
> 
> Menos mal...
> 
> ...




Desconhecia esse facto, mas ainda bem que existe! 
Agora imagina um campo de golf! seria preciso aumentar a produção pra aí uns 300 %


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Jul 2006 às 08:39)

A metade interior do nosso país está hoje pintada de amarelo pelo IM.
Já n me lembrava, mas estámos no verão  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jul 2006 às 09:34)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> A metade interior do nosso país está hoje pintada de amarelo pelo IM.
> Já n me lembrava, mas estámos no verão
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp




Verão...o que é isso???   

Também já não era sem tempo....


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2006 às 19:22)

Tarde quente com várias localidades, principalmente no Alentejo, a superar 35,0ºC.
Aqui em casa a máxima ficou em 30,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2006 às 18:48)

Dia quente com uma mínima de 17,9ºC e 32,7ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2006 às 19:12)

Extremos em Portugal às 16 horas:

Amareleja 38,6ºC

Areeiro (Madeira) 12,9ºC


----------



## Kirós (9 Jul 2006 às 05:23)

Por aqui tenemos 18ºC y llueve muy debilmente  


  pensaba que con las isos tan altas de este fin de semana tendriamos mejor tiempo


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2006 às 15:43)

Quem me dera essa chuvinha aqui...

Aqui, como em quase todo Portugal, está a ser o dia mais quente do ano. Em minha casa tenho 32,1ºC mas na estação ás 13h estavam 34,4ºC. 

A Amareleja já está perto dos 40ºC com 39,4ºC ás 13h.


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2006 às 16:50)

Ás 14h:

Portel: 40,2ºC
Amareleja: 39,9ºC
Beja: 38,3ºC
Porto: 23,0ºC


----------



## Minho (9 Jul 2006 às 16:56)

Que maravilha se deve estar no litoral norte:Viana do Castelo 22.2ºC e Porto 23 e Aveiro 21


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2006 às 22:05)

Máxima mais alta até ao momento (provavelmente amanhã será ainda mais alta).

Em casa: 15,5ºC / 34,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 14,0ºC / 35,0ºC


----------



## Kirós (9 Jul 2006 às 23:55)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Que maravilha se deve estar no litoral norte:Viana do Castelo 22.2ºC e Porto 23 e Aveiro 21



  has dicho justo las ciudades de portugal en las que he estado  . Viana do castelo hace dos veranos, y porto y aveiro el pasado. (tambem en braga que es la que mais me gusto)


----------



## Minho (10 Jul 2006 às 01:16)

Kirós disse:
			
		

> has dicho justo las ciudades de portugal en las que he estado  . Viana do castelo hace dos veranos, y porto y aveiro el pasado. (tambem en braga que es la que mais me gusto)



Essa é onde eu vivo  Mas digo-te deve ser o braseiro do alto-minho. Agora mesmo tenho no meu apartamento uns sufocantes 26ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Jul 2006 às 01:30)

Aqui tive máxima de 32,4ºC, menos 2,6ºC que a estação  

Neste momento 22,7ºC e 42%. O ar seco vai garantir que a minima fique abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 08:51)

Hoje Todo o interior está com alerta Laranja! Vai ser uma tosta! 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 12:33)

O indice UV para a madeira está como * *
 
O conselho é não sair à rua!

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/uv/prev_uv_d0.jsp


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 12:37)

O IM só agora acordou e dizem que pelo menos até 5ª feira... eu digo pelo menos até 2ª


----------



## Serrano (10 Jul 2006 às 14:41)

Por aqui, está um tempo bem quentinho, pois na zona baixa da Covilhã, às 14 horas, estavam 36 graus. Ontem, o meu posto de observação registou a máxima mais alta de 2006, ao marcar 34,4 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (10 Jul 2006 às 15:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui tive máxima de 32,4ºC, menos 2,6ºC que a estação
> 
> Neste momento 22,7ºC e 42%. O ar seco vai garantir que a minima fique abaixo dos 20ºC.



Afinal não garantiu coisíssima nenhuma e a minha minima ficou-se pelos 21,6ºC registados ás 2:02. Na estação a minima foi 20,1ºC.

Neste momento está a ser o dia mais quente do ano, tenho agora 32,5ºC com máxima até ao momento de 33,3ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 15:30)

Infelizmente acho que vai ser desta que o resto do pais vai ficar a arder...esperemos que não...


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2006 às 17:10)

Hoje mais quente que ontem, a máxima já chegou a 35,4ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## tozequio (10 Jul 2006 às 17:20)

Às 15 horas, 38ºC em Mirandela  

Por outro lado, em Viana uns fresquíssimos 19ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 17:22)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Às 15 horas, 38ºC em Mirandela
> 
> Por outro lado, em Viana uns fresquíssimos 19ºC




Q belo país de contrastes


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 17:33)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Q belo país de contrastes




Eu andei a deitar fumo...isto andar a trabalhar sem ar condicionado não dá com nada...


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:51)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu andei a deitar fumo...isto andar a trabalhar sem ar condicionado não dá com nada...


CADA UM TEM AQUILO QUE MERECE  
É o que faz andar estudar fenómenos extremos   
Acho que só com uma Lua Nova para limpar e arrefecer


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (10 Jul 2006 às 17:51)

Temperaturas máximas até 44 graus devem sentir-se esta segunda-feira em mais de metade do território espanhol. As autoridades decretam o alerta de calor em dez comunidades autónomas.


----------



## Fil (10 Jul 2006 às 18:06)

A minha máxima foi de 33,6ºC, novo máximo do ano. 

Pobres espanhóis..


----------



## Kirós (10 Jul 2006 às 18:52)

Em Madrid ontem as 12 de la noche(noite en portugues??) havia 33ºC   ... pobres  

Em Oviedo a maxima hoje foi pouco mais de 27ºC, agora 22.5ºC, e as 11.00 A.M.(E.C.T.) havia 18.5 e cubierto, luego despejo mas agora está cubierto otra vez.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 14:19)

em lx caem uns pingos mt leves...Vamos lá ver o que dá..

Bem..quando acordei assustei-me com a temperatura na rua..por volta das 10h estavam 31ºC...depois arrefeceu bastante e nao devem estar mais de 27/28ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 14:25)

Aí está a chuva na zona de Lisboa.
Será que se vão ver uns raios??? existe algum potencial


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 14:38)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Aí está a chuva na zona de Lisboa.
> Será que se vão ver uns raios??? existe algum potencial



Eu cá nao confiava muito nessa imagem de radar....Nem nessa nem nas outras...


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Jul 2006 às 14:54)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu cá nao confiava muito nessa imagem de radar....Nem nessa nem nas outras...




Pró norte n confio mmo!  
Agora pra esses lados ja n sei...


----------



## tozequio (11 Jul 2006 às 15:04)

Por aqui o tempo aqueceu bastante, há pouco estavam 31.9ºC 

Já agora, em Portimão às 13h estavam 38.8


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jul 2006 às 15:08)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Pró norte n confio mmo!
> Agora pra esses lados ja n sei...




estando o ar seco está...o mais provavel é que as que chegam a terra tenham pouca precipitação...


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2006 às 16:37)

Aqui tenho 32,5ºC e a subir. A minima foi de 19,6ºC.


----------



## tozequio (11 Jul 2006 às 17:35)

O Sol está completamente encoberto, mas a temperatura continua a subir, 33ºC neste momento


----------



## J.S. (11 Jul 2006 às 18:23)

*Nao so em Espanha bastante calor*

As 15 HT UTC Amareleja registrou 41,8 C \(ontem tambem 40+). Um poco mais calor esta vez en Moron de la Rontera (42,7 C) e otras lugares nos valles de Guadiana e Guadalquivir entre 40 e 42 C.

O IM nao da as maximas de Portugal (por exemplo num diario)???

Aqui na Holanda esta muito facil obter as maximas, minimas, precipticao etcetc.de todas dias de todas as estacoes (todas!).

Um abraco a todos.

Jorge


----------



## Seringador (11 Jul 2006 às 18:28)

J.S. disse:
			
		

> As 15 HT UTC Amareleja registrou 41,8 C \(ontem tambem 40+). Um poco mais calor esta vez en Moron de la Rontera (42,7 C) e otras lugares nos valles de Guadiana e Guadalquivir entre 40 e 42 C.
> 
> O IM nao da as maximas de Portugal (por exemplo num diario)???
> 
> ...



Nem sabes a sorte que tens aqui em Portugal já não digo em tempo real mas  mesmo diário...


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2006 às 18:39)

Pois, aqui em Portugal só dá para acompanhar as temperaturas de hora a hora, máximas e minimas é para esquecer (excepto estas).  

A minha máxima acabou por se ficar em 33,1ºC. Agora ainda 32,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2006 às 18:40)

Hoje tive uma máxima igual à de ontem 35,9ºC, mas a mínima foi mais baixa 18,0ºC. Por aqui, amanhã já deve “refrescar” um pouco.


----------



## tozequio (11 Jul 2006 às 18:40)

J.S. disse:
			
		

> As 15 HT UTC Amareleja registrou 41,8 C \(ontem tambem 40+). Um poco mais calor esta vez en Moron de la Rontera (42,7 C) e otras lugares nos valles de Guadiana e Guadalquivir entre 40 e 42 C.
> 
> O IM nao da as maximas de Portugal (por exemplo num diario)???
> 
> ...



Tenta este site: http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php

Não tem todas as estações portuguesas (longe disso...), mas é melhor que nada


----------



## J.S. (11 Jul 2006 às 22:25)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA tozequio*

"Vereniging voor Weerkunde en Klimatologie"= a asociacao de meteorologia e climatologia. Sou um "member" desta grupo aqui na Holanda, desde....9 julio 2006!!
E tambem entre 1995 e 2003, quando escrevei "Bijzonder Weer"= "Tempo Especial". Oke..em Ingles (desculpa!!): Weather amateurs sent me their readings of everyday (minimum, maximum, average, precipitation" and I wrote the story of the month with this data. Of course together with all the maps from the Wetterzentrale etc. It was very nice to do, but it took me much time. SO I had to quit.
It is so coincidential that you are now pointing me to this site! 

Mas muito obrigado!

Mas para mim, estacoes como Beja estao mau situadas, aos 252 m de altitude. 
Se voce queres, podes leer alugumas coisas no sitio do KNMI de mim sobre o clima Portugues e Espanhol, foi isto que escreve cada mes no magazine do VWK.

So Amareleja esta interesante (para mim) e as vezes Alvega, Coruche e Mirandela. Tenho feria de 2 ate 16 septembro e vou a Portugal (Algarve)talvez com uma estacao com uma Tiny Ultra datalogger, que tem uma memoria de 32000 dados e calibrada a 0,2 K (o C). Espero que posso instalar esta estacao perto de Moura o Vila verde de Ficalho, perto do rio Chanca onde (penso opinao) ficam as lugares mais quentes (no verao) no Portugal.
E daqui um ano, vou colocar os dados e vamos a ver! Talvez, ja tenho um "Stevenson screen" e um TinyTag Ultra 2. So falta um lugar ali..

Entao..boa noite a todos desde Holanda!

Jorge


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2006 às 23:15)

Tivemos trovoada no início da noite. Algumas descargas, que iluminaram o céu, mas sem precipitação, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2006 às 23:58)

Já repararam na precipitação na zona de Mértola e da Estremadura em Espanha?
A ser verdade chegaram atingir 70 litros por hora   
Alguém tem notícias daquelas bandas?


----------



## tozequio (12 Jul 2006 às 00:10)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Já repararam na precipitação na zona de Mértola e da Estremadura em Espanha?
> A ser verdade chegaram atingir 70 litros por hora
> Alguém tem notícias daquelas bandas?



Eu não me fiaria muito nesse radar...


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 08:30)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Eu não me fiaria muito nesse radar...



Bem... pelos vistos ninguém confia nestas imagens de radar! 
Nem na grande lisboa????


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 08:34)

Hoje as trovoadas devem atingir mais o norte. se bem q sem grande precipitação


----------



## tozequio (12 Jul 2006 às 10:06)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Bem... pelos vistos ninguém confia nestas imagens de radar!
> Nem na grande lisboa????



Eu só digo isto porque parece-me praticamente impossível que tenha caído a precipitação que o radar mostrava para a zona de Mértola... 

Já agora, por aqui já vai nos 28.7ºC, mais 1 dia bem quentinho...


----------



## Serrano (12 Jul 2006 às 14:00)

Ontem, na Covilhã, de precipitação apenas umas gotas para sujar os automóveis. De momento, na zona baixa da cidade (500m) estão 36 graus.

11 de Julho, foi dia de recordes para 2006 no meu posto de observação, quer na mínima (22 graus), quer na máxima (34,9 graus).

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 14:06)

NO CBD do Porto estão segundo a estação urbana do IM 36,8, mm o valor actual de Pedras Rubras já foi ultrapassado em relação à previsão 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=901


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 14:25)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> NO CBD do Porto estão segundo a estação urbana do IM 36,8, mm o valor actual de Pedras Rubras já foi ultrapassado em relação à previsão
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=901



na de massarelos estão 37.5 aprox.   

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=903


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 16:02)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> na de massarelos estão 37.5 aprox.
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=903



Bruno está a ver o gráfico em vez do valor ca coluna acima do mesmo, atingiu agora 34,6ºC, esse valor era de 05/7 e não me fio nele


----------



## Seringador (12 Jul 2006 às 16:06)

Estão neste momento 32ºC em Pedras Rubras


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 16:25)

Por agora 33,7ºC e 34,2ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 16:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bruno está a ver o gráfico em vez do valor ca coluna acima do mesmo, atingiu agora 34,6ºC, esse valor era de 05/7 e não me fio nele




  pois é. tens razão
Mas agora já actualizaram, e às 14h estavam 35.7
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...dade=1&selVar=temp&rede=RUEMAS&idObsRuema=903


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 16:39)

Alguém registou alguma precipitação hoje? POr exemplo na cordilheira central???
é que o radar do IM teima em mostrar precipitação


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 16:44)

às 14 horas

Porto - 35.7 (massarelos)
Coimbra - 36.5 (estadio universitario)
Braga - 38.2 (fujacal)
Leiria - 33.4
Lisboa - 38.1 (benfica) 
Lisboa - 40.2 (baixa)
Lisboa - 40.3 (estrela) 
faro - 31.9 (escola)
Setubal - 38.5 (areias)
Amareleja - 39.5
Alcacer do sal - 41.6


----------



## Minho (12 Jul 2006 às 17:40)

Não acredito que sejam eles no IM que configuram os avisos meteorologicos. Só pode ser um erro informático: como pode estar Viana, Porto e Aveiro no nível verde?? Ou então o critério de emissão não se baseia na médias das temperaturas de todos o distrito mas só na estação "principal"....


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jul 2006 às 17:46)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Alguém registou alguma precipitação hoje? POr exemplo na cordilheira central???
> é que o radar do IM teima em mostrar precipitação



O radar é teimoso...e mt confuso...

O mais provavel é ser ruido...


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jul 2006 às 17:50)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Ou então o critério de emissão não se baseia na médias das temperaturas de todos o distrito mas só na estação "principal"....




é o mais provavel é só basear na estaçao principal do distrito!!


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 19:25)

A máxima hoje ainda chegou aos 35,0ºC com uma mínima de 18,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 19:29)

A trovoada aproxima-se. Temos núcleos de trovoada a Norte, Sul e Este.





Os trovões já se fazem sentir e até é possível que chova


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2006 às 20:37)

Impressionante a chuvada que caiu, acho que foi a maior desta Primavera/Verão! Pena eu não estar em casa quando se deu. Neste momento continua a chover com menor intensidade e com temperatura de 20,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 22:48)

Foi uma boa trovoada com a chuva e vento forte no início, depois abrandou mas trovoada e a chuva manteve-se por várias horas.


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 22:54)

Continua a chover.

Neste momento: 22,4ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Minho (12 Jul 2006 às 23:07)

Parabens! A vossa abençoada chuva.
Dentro de casa estou com 29ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2006 às 23:21)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Parabens! A vossa abençoada chuva.
> Dentro de casa estou com 29ºC



Mesmo com a chuva também não estou muito longe disso, tenho 26ºC em casa e 21ºC lá fora.
A chuva parou por agora.


----------



## Luis França (13 Jul 2006 às 00:25)

Que inveja! Aqui não há meio de cair chuva nem uma forte trovoada.
Continua uma noite bem quente e as cigarras de Lisboa não se calam (28º C).
Cheira-me que amanhã a dose se vai repetir.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Jul 2006 às 04:31)

O calor está a apertar e um fim-de-semana de praia parece estar ao virar da esquina. Mas a chuva pode estar à espreita e vir estragar os seus planos. 

Segundo as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, para quinta-feira, sexta-feira e sábado espera-se o mesmo tempo: céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada durante a tarde. 

Mas as temperaturas vão continuar na casa dos 30 por isso se umas nuvens ou mesmo uma «chuvinha molha tolos» não o incomoda, é vestir o fato de banho, calçar os chinelos, pegar na toalha e rumar à praia.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 09:15)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Que inveja! Aqui não há meio de cair chuva nem uma forte trovoada.
> Continua uma noite bem quente e as cigarras de Lisboa não se calam (28º C).
> Cheira-me que amanhã a dose se vai repetir.




Ontem à noite Tb ameaçou uma grande trovoada, mas ficou longe até dissipar-se


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 10:28)

Graças à trovoada que está sobre Braga, estão a cair alguns pingos e a impedir que a temperatura "dispare". Graças a Deus!!


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 10:33)

Graças à nublosidade alta que esteve durante a noite a temperatura não baixou.
ÀS 8H tanto no Porto como em Braga, tinhámos as mesma temperatura que a Amareleja 30ºC: (29.6 e 29.3 respectivamente)


Onde é que posso ver as mínimas desta noite?


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 11:16)

Está uma tosta no Porto!
Infelizmento a nublosidade n chega cá a estes lados. Podia tb cair umas grandes gotas de chuva, oi granizo   acompahado de trovoada.


----------



## Luis França (13 Jul 2006 às 11:22)

A esta hora (11:10) já estão 35º C e a subir, céu limpo com uma "neblina sépia" tipo areia no ar, as folhas nem mexem ...  adivinha-se esturricanço depois de almoço


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 11:27)

Ontem ao anoitecer tirei estas fotos com formações a NE/E de Gaia e em apenas 4h a ascensão foi espantosa!  

















Deve ter Bombado para Trás-os-Montes confirmam pessoal daí?


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 11:43)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Ontem ao anoitecer tirei estas fotos com formações a NE/E de Gaia e em apenas 4h a ascensão foi espantosa!
> 
> Deve ter Bombado para Trás-os-Montes confirmam pessoal daí?




Grande célula  
Deve ter sido a causadora das muitas descargas que afectaram trás-os-montes ontem.

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 12:02)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Onde é que posso ver as mínimas desta noite?




Infelizmente no nosso IM isso n é possivel, ao contrário do INM. Em espanha é possivel saber a máxima e a minima das ultimas 24 h.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 12:06)

Porto(bonfim) 09:00 - 33.4   
Agora estarão certamente mais de 35 ou 36


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 12:15)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Graças à nublosidade alta que esteve durante a noite a temperatura não baixou.
> ÀS 8H tanto no Porto como em Braga, tinhámos as mesma temperatura que a Amareleja 30ºC: (29.6 e 29.3 respectivamente)
> 
> 
> Onde é que posso ver as mínimas desta noite?




Minho experimenta ir ao weather online...

Vai ao forecast de uma cidade e depois carrega em History...Não se se ajuda ou nao...


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 13:00)

Boas vai a este LINK mas só tem das costeiras 
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/PT_cc.html

Hoje a mínima em Canelas foi de 22,01ºC à 7 da manhã


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 14:12)

Graças à humidade causada pela precipitação caída de manhã, hoje o desconforto é ainda maior que ontem. Não sei como vai ser hj à noite


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 14:17)

Aqui está o LOop da situação que atravessou ontem ao início da noite o NE portugal parace que das 12 de ontem até ás 18 foi uma ascenção vertiginosa até aos 14 mil metro olhando para o topo das nuvens  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/loop-rb.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 14:24)

Porto (massarelos) as 12 - 37.4º C


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 14:24)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Aqui está o LOop da situação que atravessou ontem ao início da noite o NE portugal parace que das 12 de ontem até ás 18 foi uma ascenção vertiginosa até aos 14 mil metro olhando para o topo das nuvens
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/loop-rb.html




  infelizmente n consigo ver... tem a ver com as definições do computador


----------



## Luis França (13 Jul 2006 às 15:18)

> infelizmente n consigo ver... tem a ver com as definições do computador
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 15:27)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> infelizmente n consigo ver... tem a ver com as definições do computador


Experimenta instalar o Java Runtime: https://sdlc5e.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=2EBCD31559BC04B46E6CF1D140683A4A


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 15:36)

obrigado aos dois, mas infelizmente estou a trabalhar num computador em que n tenho permissão pra instalar o q quer q seja 

é uma seca! 

Já pra n falar na tosta q está este gabinete  

Pra semana vou trazer um termometro pra ver o q sofro


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Jul 2006 às 16:28)

Por aqui tudo na mesma como a lesma ... 40º


----------



## Angelstorm (13 Jul 2006 às 17:09)

Pois é caro João Fonseca, 40º, e já é pelo 3º dia consecutivo que vamos  com estas temperaturas na parte da tarde.
É minha opinião que esta deve ser uma das zonas mais quentes deste país, sendo aqui a temperatura superior entre uns 2 a 4 graus em relação a Santarém.

Onde estou a trabalhar, em Tomar, já se está o céu a fechar com as trovoadas, que hoje vêem de norte. Mais logo vai haver movimento...


----------



## Seringador (13 Jul 2006 às 17:15)

Boas!
Estou a ver umas formações a NE e Este do Porto e estão a crescer para Este, algué as vê??


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jul 2006 às 17:28)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas!
> Estou a ver umas formações a NE e Este do Porto e estão a crescer para Este, algué as vê??



Da minha janela já se vê qq coisa, mas dqui a pouco vejo melhor   Qd sair deste forno...


----------



## Kirós (13 Jul 2006 às 18:27)

hoje la maxima foi solo 19.8ºC  , esta cubierto y chovio devilmente algo


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2006 às 18:36)

Hoje a região oeste foi mesmo das mais quentes, Leiria chegou aos 40ºC!

Na ultima actualização das estações a Amareleja tem 28,8ºC e Portel mesmo ao lado tem 39ºC. Vão ter movimento nessa zona...

Aqui tenho 30,6ºC com máxima de 30,9ºC e esperança de umas trovoadazitas como a de ontem


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2006 às 18:50)

Acho que não vai ser preciso esperar muito, já se ouve trovoada ao longe


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2006 às 19:13)

A trovoada está bem próxima. Já se vê a chuva a cair para os lados de Montesinho.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2006 às 19:28)

Começa a chover


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 19:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas!
> Estou a ver umas formações a NE e Este do Porto e estão a crescer para Este, algué as vê??



De Braga todo leste está escuríssimo e houvem-se trovões. Chuva! Chuva! Chuva!


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2006 às 19:59)

Aqui voltou a cair uma tromba de água mas só durante alguns minutos, agora chove mais fraco com trovoada. A temperatura caiu para 24,4ºC.

Aí em Braga o céu está mesmo muito escuro


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 20:04)

Minho disse:
			
		

> De Braga todo leste está escuríssimo e houvem-se trovões. Chuva! Chuva! Chuva!



GRande foto!!

Já viram os avisos para amanha??? Vamos ser cozidos pelo calor....e fritos pelos raios...  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 20:11)

actualização do clima de julho 2006

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/anali_situa_clim_0606.jsp

e depois ainda refilam com o IM


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 21:41)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> actualização do clima de julho 2006
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/anali_situa_clim_0606.jsp
> 
> e depois ainda refilam com o IM



Já estás a defender a camisola     Acho bem! E não te esqueças qnd começares a ter acesso a informação sensível toca a fornecer aqui ao pessoal!!


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2006 às 21:43)

Aqui ainda troveja e chove um pouco. Mas a trovoada foi espectacular


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 21:57)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Já estás a defender a camisola     Acho bem! E não te esqueças qnd começares a ter acesso a informação sensível toca a fornecer aqui ao pessoal!!



Nisto das ondas de calor/frio o IM até pública a informação cá para fora relativamente rápido!!

quanto ao resto é que é mais complicado...


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2006 às 22:12)

Ainda chove por cá  A temperatura está em 19,4ºC. 

A estação registou ás 19h 17,9 mm!


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2006 às 22:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Ainda chove por cá  A temperatura está em 19,4ºC.
> 
> A estação registou ás 19h 17,9 mm!



Hoje choveu mais que a média para o mês de Julho


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2006 às 23:27)

Em Braga às 22h estavam 29.7ºC...

O que nos tem safado dos incêncios é a ausência de vento em grande parte do território....

Dentro de casa tenho 29.3ºC


----------



## dj_alex (13 Jul 2006 às 23:41)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Em Braga às 22h estavam 29.7ºC...
> 
> O que nos tem safado dos incêncios é a ausência de vento em grande parte do território....
> 
> Dentro de casa tenho 29.3ºC




dentro de casa tenho 29.5....


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2006 às 23:58)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado com bastante vento, isto mais parece a passagem de um frente que aquelas tipicas chuvas convectivas do verão. A temperatura é de 19,0ºC com 75% de hr.


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 09:28)

às 7 da manhã estavam 27º em famalicão


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 09:49)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas!
> Estou a ver umas formações a NE e Este do Porto e estão a crescer para Este, algué as vê??




talvez tenham sido Essas formações que afectaram guimarães ao final da tarde. Ao q parece caiu um granizo intenso, acompanhado de trovoada.

aquelas imagens de braga n desmentem a instabilidade q estava para aqueles lados


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 10:28)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> talvez tenham sido Essas formações que afectaram guimarães ao final da tarde. Ao q parece caiu um granizo intenso, acompanhado de trovoada.
> 
> aquelas imagens de braga n desmentem a instabilidade q estava para aqueles lados



Obrigado Bruno!

Hoje minima mais alta do ano 26,6ºC e máxima dentro de casa 25,5ºC  
Ontem O IM dava 30ºC e esteve em Pedras Rubras 35ºC


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 10:31)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> dentro de casa tenho 29.5....



Então que tal a noite de sono?  
Bem vindo pq eu também estou


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 10:32)

No Porto (massarelos) às 8 - 29.1
(bonfim) - 29.4

Hoje vão subir bastante!!!!


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 10:34)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> No Porto (massarelos) às 8 - 29.1
> (bonfim) - 29.4
> 
> Hoje vão subir bastante!!!!



Pelo menos o IM já subiu a fasquia para 35ºC pelo que se for como ontem vamos ter 38º ou 40º


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 10:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Então que tal a noite de sono?
> Bem vindo pq eu também estou




Pois... devemos estar todos  
As noites têm sido horriveis.
e esta manhã ainda estava muito quente, a temperatura minima pouco desceu abaixo dos 30º


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 10:36)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Pois... devemos estar todos
> As noites têm sido horriveis.
> e esta manhã ainda estava muito quente, a temperatura minima pouco desceu abaixo dos 30º



Eu nem imagino as pessoas de mais idade


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 10:41)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Então que tal a noite de sono?
> Bem vindo pq eu também estou




A noite nem foi má de todo...só que acordei cedo por causa da janela aberta...  

Mas este calor é sempre bom para perder uns quilos a mais!!!


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2006 às 10:46)

Isto já não são noites tropicais. Isto já é o patamar a seguir às noite tropicais, talvez, noites infernais não?


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 11:02)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Isto já não são noites tropicais. Isto já é o patamar a seguir às noite tropicais, talvez, noites infernais não?



Lol,

São noites equatoriais infernais!


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 11:08)

O KNMI holandês lançou a seguinte e interessante informação há mais de 100 anos que não se registavam temperaturas na Holanda!   
  
Se não é semelhante a 2003 ou pior não sei, mas que iria prometer  iria este verão Europeu 

http://www.knmi.nl/VinkCMS/news_detail.jsp?id=33185

Summer goes on!

Anticyclones are ruling the roost this summer. After some days with just pleasant warmth, next week it will become possibly tropical again.

Record warmth was recorded for the ten day cycle of 1-10 July in the northern Netherlands - the warmest in at least hundred years. The average maximum temperature was 28.5 degrees in Eelde. The old record since 1906 had stood until 1976 with 27.5 degrees. The ten day records for the average one day temperature, and also the average minimum temperature, were broken.

In De Bilt (Town where the NL Met Office is based) the first days of July with an average of 22 degrees was about 5 degrees warmer then the long term average. Given the expected warmth during the coming period, July is developing into an exceptionally warm month. On our website you can follow the course of daily temperatures. By the way, the warmest July ever (in 1994) had an average of 21,4 degrees.

The heatwave which started Friday 30 June came to an end after a week. For an official Netherlands heatwave to be declared, a lot is required. In De Bilt, there must be five days with 25.0 degrees or more and in that period three days with 30.0 degrees or more. The heatwave with which started July was the fifth of the 21st century. Since 2003 our country has had a heatwave every summer; since 1901 the KNMI had measured 37 of these. The longest heatwave (18 days) was in July/August 1975. The summer of 1947 had four.

****

Southern Europe lies also under a heatwave. In the last few days the temperature has further risen particularly in Spain, Portugal and France. In those countries the social services give out heat warnings. Météo France warn that in the south of France the temperature might be up to 38 degrees with a minimum 20-23 degrees. It is warmest in the south of Spain where in several regions a heat alarm applies: Cordoba 9 June 41.8, 10 June 43.0, 11 June 42.7 and Sevilla 11 June 43.6 degrees. The highest temperature in Cordoba is ever measured 47.4 degrees on 7 August 1976.

****

Summer weather might be tropical more often according to the new climate scenarios which the KNMI produced. Four climate scenarios show a heating by around 2050 in the summer in our country between 0.9 and 2.3 degrees. The number of summery and tropical days will increase strongly. Nowadays, De Bilt (average 1976-2005) sees 24 summery and 4 tropical days. In 2050, De Bilt would see according to the new climate scenarios on average between 30 and 47 summery days and 7 up to 14 tropical days.

****

The summer of 2006 is maybe, in places, the driest in more than hundred years. In June no more than 10 mm rain fell in some places - in Twenthe they saw only 5 mm. Reservoir levels are at a normal level and the flow of the large rivers is at present smaller than normally, but not yet alarming.

****

Sun strength, a measurement of UV-radiation, reaches during this period of the year, a level between 7 and 8. That is the highest values which are possible in the Netherlands. 

Nos próximos anos eles vão deixar de vir para o Sul Europeu!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 11:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O KNMI holandês lançou a seguinte e interessante informação há mais de 100 anos que não se registavam temperaturas na Holanda!
> 
> Se não é semelhante a 2003 ou pior não sei, mas que iria prometer  iria este verão Europeu



boa pergunta...

Talvez a duração não chegue as 2 semanas de 2003...Mas já estamos quase com 1 semana...quanto a intensidade...boa pergunta...tinha que ir ver os papers das ondas de calor de 2003 para confirmar isso....se tiverem mt interessados dou uma vista de olhos e lg vos digo!!


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 12:18)

O KNMI holandês lançou a seguinte e interessante informação há mais de 100 anos que não se registavam temperaturas na Holanda!   
  
Se não é semelhante a 2003 ou pior não sei, mas que iria prometer  iria este verão Europeu 

http://www.knmi.nl/VinkCMS/news_detail.jsp?id=33185

Summer goes on!

Anticyclones are ruling the roost this summer. After some days with just pleasant warmth, next week it will become possibly tropical again.

Record warmth was recorded for the ten day cycle of 1-10 July in the northern Netherlands - the warmest in at least hundred years. The average maximum temperature was 28.5 degrees in Eelde. The old record since 1906 had stood until 1976 with 27.5 degrees. The ten day records for the average one day temperature, and also the average minimum temperature, were broken.

In De Bilt (Town where the NL Met Office is based) the first days of July with an average of 22 degrees was about 5 degrees warmer then the long term average. Given the expected warmth during the coming period, July is developing into an exceptionally warm month. On our website you can follow the course of daily temperatures. By the way, the warmest July ever (in 1994) had an average of 21,4 degrees.

The heatwave which started Friday 30 June came to an end after a week. For an official Netherlands heatwave to be declared, a lot is required. In De Bilt, there must be five days with 25.0 degrees or more and in that period three days with 30.0 degrees or more. The heatwave with which started July was the fifth of the 21st century. Since 2003 our country has had a heatwave every summer; since 1901 the KNMI had measured 37 of these. The longest heatwave (18 days) was in July/August 1975. The summer of 1947 had four.

****

Southern Europe lies also under a heatwave. In the last few days the temperature has further risen particularly in Spain, Portugal and France. In those countries the social services give out heat warnings. Météo France warn that in the south of France the temperature might be up to 38 degrees with a minimum 20-23 degrees. It is warmest in the south of Spain where in several regions a heat alarm applies: Cordoba 9 June 41.8, 10 June 43.0, 11 June 42.7 and Sevilla 11 June 43.6 degrees. The highest temperature in Cordoba is ever measured 47.4 degrees on 7 August 1976.

****

Summer weather might be tropical more often according to the new climate scenarios which the KNMI produced. Four climate scenarios show a heating by around 2050 in the summer in our country between 0.9 and 2.3 degrees. The number of summery and tropical days will increase strongly. Nowadays, De Bilt (average 1976-2005) sees 24 summery and 4 tropical days. In 2050, De Bilt would see according to the new climate scenarios on average between 30 and 47 summery days and 7 up to 14 tropical days.

****

The summer of 2006 is maybe, in places, the driest in more than hundred years. In June no more than 10 mm rain fell in some places - in Twenthe they saw only 5 mm. Reservoir levels are at a normal level and the flow of the large rivers is at present smaller than normally, but not yet alarming.

****

Sun strength, a measurement of UV-radiation, reaches during this period of the year, a level between 7 and 8. That is the highest values which are possible in the Netherlands. 

Nos próximos anos eles vão deixar de vir para o Sul Europeu!


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 12:28)

às 10h no Porto - 34ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2006 às 12:30)

Mínima esta noite.

Em casa: 18,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 17,6ºC

Neste momento 27,8ºC


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 12:41)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mínima esta noite.
> 
> Em casa: 18,9ºC
> Estação meteorológica: 17,6ºC
> ...



está a subir mais lentamente Dan mas,  atingindo amanhã e domingo o expoente máximo no Nordeste , e amanhã vou para Vila Flor!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 12:48)

As 10h na REUMA de benfica estavam 36.2ºC.....


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2006 às 13:01)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> está a subir mais lentamente Dan mas,  atingindo amanhã e domingo o expoente máximo no Nordeste , e amanhã vou para Vila Flor!



Embora pareça mais fresco agora, já tivemos dias bem quentes, principalmente no dia 10 e 11, com valores de 40ºC em localidades como Mirandela. Em Vila Flor também não deve ter andado muito longe disso  Provavelmente o pior ainda está para vir.


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 14:13)

Pois vem no FDS


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 14:56)

Já viram o mapa que abre em pop up no site da direção geral de saude???

 

http://www.dgs.pt/


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 15:29)

Bem o Porto está com 39,3 Bonfim e aqui em Ramalde 38,9ºC  
Onde é que já vão os 35ºC do IM


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 17:01)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem o Porto está com 39,3 Bonfim e aqui em Ramalde 38,9ºC
> Onde é que já vão os 35ºC do IM




Q tosta... fogo!!!!  
O q vale é uma brisasita q vai correndo


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 17:13)

Alguém registou precipitação a Nordeste da Cordilheira central???
O radar do IM Coloca pontos vermelhos nessa área, o q poderia significar 50 mm/hora   

N acredito  





http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 17:14)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Alguém registou precipitação a Nordeste da Cordilheira central???
> O radar do IM Coloca pontos vermelhos nessa área, o q poderia significar 50 mm/hora
> 
> N acredito
> ...



mas vcs ainda ligam ao radar no verão???


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Jul 2006 às 17:22)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> mas vcs ainda ligam ao radar no verão???



Mas porque raio publicam estas imagens!!!   
Só mmo pra nos rirmos


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2006 às 18:00)

Mas curiosamente o radar do INM espanhol mostra exactamente a mesma coisa!







Por aqui começou á pouco a chover com gotas bem grossas! De vez em quando ouvem-se trovoadas ao longe. A máxima foi de 31,2ºC. Agora tenho 30,4ºC e a partir de agora a temperatura deve começar a cair bem.


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Jul 2006 às 18:12)

*Fotos dos 2 ultimos dias*

Aqui fica uma pequena fotoreportagem feita por mim, de fotos que tirei em Tomar, e em Linhaceira - Tomar, nos 2 ultimos dias:

































Tem dado para ver por cá alguns pôr do sol espectaculares, não?


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2006 às 18:12)

Pois é, por aqui está a chover, por enquanto ainda pouco.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2006 às 18:14)

Sim, as fotos estão muito bonitas principalmente as do por-do-sol.


----------



## Seringador (14 Jul 2006 às 18:20)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Mas curiosamente o radar do INM espanhol mostra exactamente a mesma coisa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em paredes de Coura às 17h estava a chover e hoje promete a seguir ao jantar ai para Bragança Fil, aproveita e faz uma reportagem! 
Abraço e até Agosto!


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2006 às 18:44)

Excelentes as fotos Angelstorm! mas quando tiveres muitas fotos, é melhor criares um tópico aparte no forum Imagens  

Aqui continua a chover com intensidade variável, umas vezes mais forte e outras mais fraco. A trovoada já se ouve bem mais perto. Temperatura em descida, agora 25,6ºC.



			
				Seringador disse:
			
		

> Em paredes de Coura às 17h estava a chover e hoje promete a seguir ao jantar ai para Bragança Fil, aproveita e faz uma reportagem!
> Abraço e até Agosto!



Espero bem que sim! Até Agosto porquê, vais de férias?


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2006 às 19:35)

Desta vez o radar estava certo:




> Chuva e granizo em Portugal
> 2006/07/14 | 18:57
> Covilhã surprendida por tempestade que provoca inundações em casas
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=707353&div_id=291


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jul 2006 às 20:06)

Ups.............


----------



## Luis França (14 Jul 2006 às 21:57)

Boas,

Hoje até nem achei mt quente aqui na minha zona (às 15H estava com 35,3º C).
Agora tenho 28,5 ºC (mínima de 23 º C às 05:00).
Mas na IC19 e Sintra esteve mais abafado e as noites no litoral têm estado abafadas pró quente junto ao mar (quase tipo Marrocos) [alex ... vais à torra? o mar está um pouco agitado (bandeira vermelha na PGrande , mas no Guincho estava melhor hoje.]


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2006 às 22:40)

Por aqui continua a trovoada e a chuva. Ainda há pouco caiu um aguaceiro mais intenso. Neste momento 21,7ºC.

A máxima acabou por ficar em 32,7ºC em casa e 32,8ºC na estação meteorológica. O que impediu de ter 6 dias consecutivos com uma máxima 5ºC superior ao valor médio da máxima para o mês de Julho.


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2006 às 22:51)

Eu já levo 8,8 mm hoje  

A ver pelo radar espanhol, está a chover na maior parte de Trás-os-Montes e parece que ainda vai continuar por algum tempo. Agora a minha temperatura é de 19,3ºC com 79% de hr.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jul 2006 às 23:22)

Ora aqui estou eu de volta ... infelizmente, o meu tempo disponível é pouco, com muita pena minha ... mas tentarei acompanhar dentro do possível e participar neste fascinante forum.

De facto, têm sido uns dias de brasa, isto começa a assemelhar-se muito a 2003.  O que mais me surpreendente nestes dias de brasa são as noites tórridas e abafadas, com manhãs a rondarem logo desde bem cedo os 30º    Um verdadeiro clima tropical.

Estas noites devem-se muito à camada nebulosa que se espalha ao início da noite depois das trovoadas dissiparem, impedindo assim o processo natural de arrefecimento nocturno. Mais vale chamar-lhe aquecimento nocturno!!!


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2006 às 01:40)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Ora aqui estou eu de volta ... infelizmente, o meu tempo disponível é pouco, com muita pena minha ... mas tentarei acompanhar dentro do possível e participar neste fascinante forum.
> 
> De facto, têm sido uns dias de brasa, isto começa a assemelhar-se muito a 2003.  O que mais me surpreendente nestes dias de brasa são as noites tórridas e abafadas, com manhãs a rondarem logo desde bem cedo os 30º    Um verdadeiro clima tropical.
> 
> Estas noites devem-se muito à camada nebulosa que se espalha ao início da noite depois das trovoadas dissiparem, impedindo assim o processo natural de arrefecimento nocturno. Mais vale chamar-lhe aquecimento nocturno!!!



Exactamente. O que contribui para esta sensação terrível e principalmente para o aquecimento galopante das casas são as temperaturas mínimas estarem muito altas....


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2006 às 10:51)

Mínima esta noite.

Em casa: 18,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 17,3ºC

Neste momento 23,9ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2006 às 11:07)

Mais 22mm ontem. As trovoadas destes 3 dias já deixaram um total de 50mm.


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Jul 2006 às 11:14)

Ontem à noite estava na casa da música a ouvir uma *Missa em Dó Maior* de Mozart! E por detrás do coro, durante o espectáculo viram-se vários relampagos. Foi um cenário espectacular


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Jul 2006 às 11:16)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Desta vez o radar estava certo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Afinal...  O radar n é assim tão mau!


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Jul 2006 às 11:17)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Aqui fica uma pequena fotoreportagem feita por mim, de fotos que tirei em Tomar, e em Linhaceira - Tomar, nos 2 ultimos dias:
> 
> 
> Tem dado para ver por cá alguns pôr do sol espectaculares, não?




Boas fotos


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Jul 2006 às 15:32)

*Enxurrada no Piodão*

Viram a noticia do que aconteceu no Piodão.? 

Em 20 min de precipitação intensa, uma enxurrada destruiu uma estrada e matou uma pessoa

_
Um homem de 34 anos está dado como desaparecido desde ontem à tarde, presumivelmente levado pelas violentas enxurradas ocorridas em Piódão, no concelho de Arganil. António Leite deixou de ser visto por volta das 16 horas, junto a uma praia fluvial, onde se encontrava na companhia da mulher e do filho._
_ A enxurrada destruiu um parque de estacionamento, levou três carros , soterrou dois e deixou a aldeia bloqueada. Só por volta das 20.30 horas é que um dos acessos a Côja foi desimpedido. Uma hora depois, as buscas foram interrompidas. Serão retomadas hoje, por volta das das 8.30 horas._
_A lama e pedras vindas da serra destruíram por completo o parque de estacionamento junto à praia fluvial de Piódão e levaram alguns carros. À hora de fecho desta edição, os bombeiros tinham conseguido recuperar dois, destruídos,a cerca de dois quilómetros do parque onde estavam estacionados._

http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/07/15/centro/homem_desaparecido_violenta_enxurrad.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Jul 2006 às 15:42)

O IM pintou o país inteiro de Laranja! Estamos literalmente a assar   
Excepção do Algarve

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Fil (15 Jul 2006 às 16:09)

Começou agora a chover em Bragança e ouve-se trovoada. Temperatura actual de 26,2ºC com máxima de 28,9ºC ás 15:10.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2006 às 11:31)

boas a todos do fórum depois de 15 dias de ferias estou de volta  a primeira semana foi fraca sempre muito vento de tarde e fresco mas na segunda semana foi para assar!!!o dia mais quente em Armação de Pêra foi dia 11 com 37,0ºC e a mínima mais alta dia 12 com 25,1ºC  dia 11 fez 2 trovoadas com aquele calor todo só deu mesmo para ir para a chuva soube mesmo muito bem!!


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2006 às 11:34)

ontem tive em Grândola a máxima lá foi de 38,9ºC  
em Setúbal a mínima de esta noite foi de 24,6ºC resta dizer que há 1 da manha ainda marcava 29ºC  neste momento tenho 29,3ºC


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jul 2006 às 12:29)

De facto, Fil, vocês aí em Bragança são uns abençoados, com as precipitações que têm ocorrido. Falei ontem com a minha sogra na zona de Miranda do Douro e lá apenas têm ocorrido trovoadass secas. Nada de precipitação!


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2006 às 14:57)

É verdade temos tido bastante sorte por aqui com as trovoadas, tem-nos afectado quase sempre. Ontem só choveu por uns minutos mas hoje o IM volta a prever trovoadas para cá, vamos lá ver.

Neste momento tenho 30,9ºC que é também a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2006 às 17:16)

neste momento tenho a máxima do dia ate agora 35ºC


----------



## Minho (16 Jul 2006 às 17:25)

Fil disse:
			
		

> É verdade temos tido bastante sorte por aqui com as trovoadas, tem-nos afectado quase sempre. Ontem só choveu por uns minutos mas hoje o IM volta a prever trovoadas para cá, vamos lá ver.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 30,9ºC que é também a máxima até ao momento.



De facto desta vez a vossa zona de certo modo escapou à intensidade da vaga de calor. Neste momento tenho 35.8ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2006 às 18:08)

Por aqui, tivemos o pico de calor nos dias 10 e 11 e depois baixou um pouco. Mas na 2ª e 3ª feira voltaremos a ter valores muito altos.

No dia de hoje, 34,5ºC de máxima até ao momento e nenhuns sinais de trovoada.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2006 às 20:25)

a máxima ficou-se hoje pelos 35,1ºC...agora ainda estão 31,3ºC é mais uma noite que ás 00 horas ainda devem estar quase 30 ºc!!nunca mais chega o meio da semana!!


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jul 2006 às 22:32)

ainda vamos ter que sofrer um bocadinho....

Ao menos no Inverno visto uma camisola e passa-me o frio....agora já nao me posso despir mais...


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2006 às 23:19)

Aqui afinal nada de trovoadas como previsto pelo IM, segundo o radar espanhol elas parecem estar no extremo oposto do país, o Algarve  

Afinal tive máxima de 33,2ºC. Neste momento 23,8ºC e 44% de hr.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2006 às 01:12)

aqui tenho neste momento 27,7ºC lá fora é incrivel como é que não havemos de tar  a destilar dentro de casa com estas temperaturas a esta hora!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 10:56)

Porto (bonfim) às 8h já estavam 32.5º


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 11:31)

Hoje tivemos a mínima mais alta do ano.
Em casa: 22,8ºC
Estação meteorológica: 21,2ºC

Neste momento já em 30,4ºC. Hoje promete


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 12:26)

No porto refrescou ligeiramente devido a uma brisa maritima! 31.7 (bonfim)
Em pedras rubras estavam 27.2 º C, isto ás 10h

Em braga está um forno, às 10h estavam 37.4º C


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 12:30)

A amareleja às 10h estava com 36.2 ºC   
Q tosta alentejana


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2006 às 12:44)

esta noite aqui a temperatura desceu um grau ficou-se nos 23,0ºC ainda bastante alto!! agora tenho 29,2ºC nada mau hem??  o céu está a ficar muito nublado vindo do lado do mar!já estamos a começar a ter uma boa entrada de vapor de água por agora em especial no sul!


----------



## Luis França (17 Jul 2006 às 13:44)

Parece-me pelas webcams de praia que o ar húmido começa a entrar carregado de humidade (ontem estava nevoeiro no Magoito e arredores mas chegou às 13:00H e. zás, desapareceu): No Porto disseram-me que está húmido e abafado; na costa oeste de Lisboa, o dia está menos quente, uns alto-médio cumulus vão entrando, a brisa vem de sul mas fresca, adivinha-se (eu pelo menos ...) tempestades eléctricas para 3ª/4ª feira  

http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=18

Mau dia para os fotógrafos que trabalham no exterior em dias húmidos e "eléctricos".

Luis


----------



## Kirós (17 Jul 2006 às 15:54)

Hoje fae muito calor en Oviedo, es el dia mais caluroso do ano. Tenemos a las 16.00    34.8ºC   a solo 0.2ºC do record historico do ano 1990.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2006 às 16:26)

hoje já se nota a entrada de ar maritimo no litoral!!aqui agora apenas estão 30,9ºc menos 4ºc que ontem por esta hora!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 16:50)

miguel disse:
			
		

> hoje já se nota a entrada de ar maritimo no litoral!!aqui agora apenas estão 30,9ºc menos 4ºc que ontem por esta hora!




No porto tb se nota essa brisa mais fresca! 

Mas na amareleja n me parece q a brisa esteja a chegar lá   

às 14h - 40,7º


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 16:56)

Algumas das cidades mais quentes às 14h, com temp acima dos 39º C    

Norte:
Moncorvo - 39.7º C
Cabeceiras de Basto - 39º C

Centro: 
Anadia - 40º C
Alvega - 39.6º C

Alentejo:
Amareleja - 40.7 º C
Portel - 39.7º C 
Avis - 39.5º C
Elvas - 39º C


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2006 às 17:13)

no cabo carvoeiro ta uma máxima que tem sido as minhas mínimas há mais de uma semana a mudança vem ai!!! alias já se nota no litoral o interior só vai notar melhoras a partir de amanha mas mesmo assim com temperaturas altas acima dos 30ºc


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Jul 2006 às 17:28)

miguel disse:
			
		

> no cabo carvoeiro ta uma máxima que tem sido as minhas mínimas há mais de uma semana a mudança vem ai!!! alias já se nota no litoral o interior só vai notar melhoras a partir de amanha mas mesmo assim com temperaturas altas acima dos 30ºc




Realmente está mmo fresquinho no cabo carvoeiro   
às 15h - 24ºC    
Aliás, toda a faixa ocidental litoral está abaixo dos 30ºC, por volta dos 26º a 27º

O arrefecimento vai ser lento, principalmente no interior, baixando a temperatura, mas como disseste, pra valores acima dos 30ºC. Fica ligeiramente mais suportavel


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2006 às 17:39)

Por aqui tive minima de 22,0ºC  

Neste momento troveja e começou a chover moderadamente. Temperatura de 32,2ºC com máxima de 33,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 17:42)

Céu nublado e 34,9ºC neste momento. Aqui, só agora é que começou a chover.

Hoje a máxima chegou a 36,0ºC, a mais alta do ano aqui em casa.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 17:44)

Por aqui, acho que nunca tinha visto chover com quase 35ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 17:53)

A temperatura lá desceu para 31,7ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2006 às 18:01)

Aqui desceu para 28,8ºC. A chuva durou muito pouco, o suficiente para eu registar 1,5 mm


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 18:35)

Coloco aqui os dados da temperatura e precipitação na Europa, na semana de 9 a 15 de Julho e que coincide com a onda de calor em Portugal (embora a onda de calor ainda não tenha acabado no dia 15).













Nesta semana, parece que foi por aqui que choveu mais em toda a Península.


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jul 2006 às 21:07)

Boas!!

Deviam por de onde tiram os mapas, texto, etc etc....


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2006 às 21:37)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boas!!
> 
> Deviam por de onde tiram os mapas, texto, etc etc....



Mas as figuras têm lá fonte: NOAA


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jul 2006 às 22:07)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mas as figuras têm lá fonte: NOAA




O site...lá nao tem qual e o site...eu por acaso sei qual é...mas pode haver mt gente que nao sabe ne?

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2006 às 23:14)

Vai ser mais uma noite escaldante, ainda tenho 25,4ºC e a descer lentamente


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2006 às 00:13)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O site...lá nao tem qual e o site...eu por acaso sei qual é...mas pode haver mt gente que nao sabe ne?
> 
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml



Está certo


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 00:20)

Cá por Braga nota-se e de que maneira a entrada de ar marítimo. Em casa, finalmente começou a descer temperatura desde as 20h que desceu 1ºC! Aleluia!
Nestes últimos dias a trovoada nunca chegou a Braga se bem que daqui via-se na direcção do Gerês e do interior grandes Cb


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 08:33)

Ontem no Porto às 8h da manhã - 29º C
Hoje - 22º C

 
está bem mais fresquinho.
está muito nublado, mas ainda n chove. Chove mas só com maior altitude.


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 08:45)

Portugal está coberto por uma mancha nublosa   

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/D2u.html


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 09:24)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Portugal está coberto por uma mancha nublosa
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/D2u.html



É bom que a mancha nubosa se mantenha até às 16h, assim a máxima ficará bem abaixo do previso e deste modo teremos uma mínima que já faz saudades


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 09:43)

Minho disse:
			
		

> É bom que a mancha nubosa se mantenha até às 16h, assim a máxima ficará bem abaixo do previso e deste modo teremos uma mínima que já faz saudades




E espero tb q as nossas casas arrefeçam finalmente um bom bocado, para poder dormir descansado  
A ver vamos!!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 11:08)

Em Lisboa a coisa esta a ficar preta....

Levantou-se vento...vamos lá ver o que isto vai dar...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 12:58)

Só agora caiu alguma chuva...nada de mais...


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 13:37)

por aqui tbm só caio um aguaceiro ai de meia hora 
pode ser que para a tarde caia mais e com as trovoadas apesar da instabilidade tenha tendência para ir diminuindo 
minima de hoje 22,0ºC neste momento tenho 27,5ºC, 56%humidade 1015hpa...


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 14:13)

No porto tem caído umas pingas! nada de aguaceiros de meia hora. Eu fiz questão de andar à chuva na hora de almoço


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 14:17)

O IM colocou metade do país em alerta laranja devido ao vento?
Será q vamos ter cá um furacão e ninguém sabe de nada??? 

*Rajadas que localmente poderão atingir valores superiores a 90 km/h.*

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMPorto.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 14:21)

*...Spain, Portugal...

Moderate shear conditions are present in 00Z soundings and in the GFS model. As the upper trough comes closer to the European mainland, upper winds increase over this area and a thermal surface low pressure area will start to develop and walk northwards. Given deep dry boundary layers and midlevels, storms have the capability of producing severe outflow winds. Some large hail is also likely.
Minimal shear and lift conditions over France should limit potential of severe weather there, although an isolated large hail, gust, or landspout is not unthinkable.*

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 14:31)

miguel disse:
			
		

> por aqui tbm só caio um aguaceiro ai de meia hora
> pode ser que para a tarde caia mais e com as trovoadas apesar da instabilidade tenha tendência para ir diminuindo
> minima de hoje 22,0ºC neste momento tenho 27,5ºC, 56%humidade 1015hpa...




O granizo e a trovoada deve estar a chegar a esses lados 
pelo menos tem vindo a aproximar-se da costa


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 14:38)

agora já se começam a formar as trovoadas pelo menos tenho noticias que no Alentejo já se fazem sentir!e já vejo nuvens de evolução a temperatura tbm está mais alta agora tenho 30.0ºC e a pressão baixou para 1013hpa


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 14:55)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> *...Spain, Portugal...
> 
> Moderate shear conditions are present in 00Z soundings and in the GFS model. As the upper trough comes closer to the European mainland, upper winds increase over this area and a thermal surface low pressure area will start to develop and walk northwards. Given deep dry boundary layers and midlevels, storms have the capability of producing severe outflow winds. Some large hail is also likely.
> Minimal shear and lift conditions over France should limit potential of severe weather there, although an isolated large hail, gust, or landspout is not unthinkable.*
> ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 15:12)

Alguém q consegue dizer o caminho para chegar aos ensembles pro porto e lisboa no Wetterzentrale?   
N os consigo encontrar


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2006 às 15:25)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Alguém q consegue dizer o caminho para chegar aos ensembles pro porto e lisboa no Wetterzentrale?
> N os consigo encontrar



http://wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html
 GFS 1° + GFS Ens: Europa


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 15:27)

Minho disse:
			
		

> http://wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html
> GFS 1° + GFS Ens: Europa




   valeu!
já tinha estado lá perto


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 15:46)

neste momento sei ke em Grândola faz uma forte trovoada em mais que uma direcção!!e aqui nada estou a ver as nuvens escuras a passar ao lado mais pelo interior hoje não se nota descida da temperatura está quase a máxima de ontem neste momento tenho 31,4ºC e a subir! o céu esta cada vez mais escuro estou com esperanças de ver qualquer coisa esta tarde e noite!


----------



## Fil (18 Jul 2006 às 16:09)

Hoje ao vir para casa foi interessante, quase todas as casas com as janelas abertas! 

Aqui só agora começou a chover. Está sem duvida mais fresco que estes ultimos 10 dias, a máxima até ao momento foi de 27,5ºC mas neste momento tenho 23,4ºC.

Assim está o radar espanhol:


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 16:19)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Hoje ao vir para casa foi interessante, quase todas as casas com as janelas abertas!
> 
> Aqui só agora começou a chover. Está sem duvida mais fresco que estes ultimos 10 dias, a máxima até ao momento foi de 27,5ºC mas neste momento tenho 23,4ºC.




As temperaturas máximas, de ontem pra hoje, baixaram em muitos locais, cerca de 10º C   

Alguém já registou algumas rajadas de vento forte?
Aqui no porto continua calmo.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 16:31)

aqui a temperatura n se nota mais baixa por causa dos ventos hoje já n trazem ar húmido com ele!pelo menos aqui! mas agora baixou um pouco    30,7ºc agora...não tive oportunidade de registar ventos fortes Pq. ainda não tive a felicidade de encontrar uma bela trovoada pela frente espero que a minha sorte mude.


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 16:42)

miguel disse:
			
		

> aqui a temperatura n se nota mais baixa por causa dos ventos hoje já n trazem ar húmido com ele!pelo menos aqui! mas agora baixou um pouco    30,7ºc agora...não tive oportunidade de registar ventos fortes Pq. ainda não tive a felicidade de encontrar uma bela trovoada pela frente espero que a minha sorte mude.




Eu tb gostava, mas n vou ter essa sorte  
Exactamente por causa dos ventos n trazerem tanta humida como ontem, apesar d a temp estar mais baixa q ontem, está um ar abafado


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Jul 2006 às 16:46)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Algumas das cidades mais quentes às 14h, com temp acima dos 39º C
> 
> Norte:
> Moncorvo - 39.7º C
> ...



Ontem e 
Hoje à mesma hora:

Moncorvo - 19.4
Cabeceiras de Basto - 24.6
Anadia - 30.2
Alvega - 29.7
Amareleja - 32.9
Portel - 33.7
Avis - 28.7
Elvas - 29.3

   

*em MONCORVO 20º de diferença *


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2006 às 18:36)

o dia de hoje acabou por ser um fiasco para o meu lado até agora o Alentejo foi o que viu mais chuva e trovoadas ate agora!axo que por aqui já deu o ke tinha a dar!  como previa a instabilidade diminui por aqui e vai aumentar mais para cima mas não sei é se vai chover o que se prevê tenho algumas duvidas


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jul 2006 às 19:37)

GRande chuvada com alguma trovoada na zona de benfica em Lisboa!!!

Finalmente.....


----------



## Luis França (18 Jul 2006 às 20:22)

Em minha casa caiu uma trovoada e achuva lavou os carros que tinham ficado sujos de manhã.
Aqui, nas Azenhas do Mar, estava um belo dia de sol e, às 18:30 forrou completamente com nuvens baixas tipo nevoeiro mas não ficou frio (até me parece que vai trovejar esta noite). A água do mar já está a começar a aquecer como no ano passado. Este fim-de-semana vou para o Algarve e volto no fim do mês. vou ver se posso passar num cybercafe para ir vendo as notícias.

Luis


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2006 às 20:32)

Por aqui, depois das 3 ou 4 gotas que caíram durante a tarde, o céu está quase sem nuvens e a temperatura em 23,2ºC.


----------



## tozequio (18 Jul 2006 às 20:43)

Infelizmente nos últimos dias a porcaria do modem lembrou-se de dar o estouro, logo na altura meteorologicamente mais interessante deste Verão, enfim...  

Foi então fazer um pequeno resumo do que fica para a história do meu modesto sensor, que possuo desde Março 2004:

A máxima mais elevada que registei foi 38.0 no Domingo (anterior record  é de 05/08/05 com 37.7), quanto à mínima mais elevada foi de 25.5 na última quinta-feira (anterior record era de 25ºC, de dia 15/08/05). Em relação à temperatura mais elevada à meia-noite, o valor mais alto registado ficou a 0.1ºC do antigo record, pelos 28.3ºC no Domingo.

Registo ainda a série de 6 dias consecutivos com máximas acima dos 35ºC, batendo o anterior record de 4 dias consecutivos desde 12 a 15 de Agosto de 2005.

Portanto, muito calor


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jul 2006 às 08:57)

Ontem por volta da meia-noite, trovejou bastante no litoral norte (póvoa de varzim, esposende, etc)
Eu, a 20km do litoral via relampagos enormes mmo. foi pena n ter vindo pros meus lados.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2006 às 10:23)

Manhã chuvosa com trovoada e aguaceiros. Mínima de 15,9ºC aqui em casa.
Agora sol e 19,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2006 às 12:35)

Registei 9,8 mm na chuva desta madrugada e manhã. A minima foi de 15,6ºC. Neste momento ainda 21,6ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2006 às 12:48)

boas
por aqui a noite foi bastante calma alias como eu previa nunca chegou a fazer o temporal que ouvi falar na Tv!!! enfim...hoje fez a mínima mais baixa em bastante tempo 20,8ºC neste momento tenho 25,5ºC...1016hpa


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 13:57)

miguel disse:
			
		

> boas
> por aqui a noite foi bastante calma alias como eu previa nunca chegou a fazer o temporal que ouvi falar na Tv!!! enfim...hoje fez a mínima mais baixa em bastante tempo 20,8ºC neste momento tenho 25,5ºC...1016hpa




Por acaso não percebi muito bem essa do temporal....Será qe foi alguem que mandou para o ar ou de quem partiu a informação???


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2006 às 14:11)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Por acaso não percebi muito bem essa do temporal....Será qe foi alguem que mandou para o ar ou de quem partiu a informação???



pois tbm não faço a mínima ideia de onde surgiu essa informação mas para eles terem dito é pq. ela veio de algum lado só não sei de onde!!:disgust custa-me a querer que tenho vindo do INM pelo menos eu que não sou meteorologista sabia que durante a madrugada para esta zona não ia fazer nada!!


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2006 às 14:15)

Ontem o IM tinha vários distritos do litoral Norte e Centro em alerta laranja, mas quando se trata de trovoadas os fenómenos são sempre muito localizados. Ontem à tarde, na Amadora, uma trovoada provocou a queda de saraiva já com um tamanho razoável, o que provavelmente deve também ter ocorrido noutros locais. No entanto, também acho que houve demasiado alarmismo por parte dos meios de comunicação, algo que já se está a tornar habitual.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 16:31)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Ontem o IM tinha vários distritos do litoral Norte e Centro em alerta laranja, mas quando se trata de trovoadas os fenómenos são sempre muito localizados. Ontem à tarde, na Amadora, uma trovoada provocou a queda de saraiva já com um tamanho razoável, o que provavelmente deve também ter ocorrido noutros locais. No entanto, também acho que houve demasiado alarmismo por parte dos meios de comunicação, algo que já se está a tornar habitual.



foi na região da Amadora/Alfragide...

Curioso é que em benfica só chuvinha...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Jul 2006 às 16:38)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Por acaso não percebi muito bem essa do temporal....Será qe foi alguem que mandou para o ar ou de quem partiu a informação???




A informação partiu do IM, mas também o estofex punha o norte e centro com nivel 1.
No porto registou uma violenta trovoada mmo 
Eu a trinta km, em linha recta, conseguia ver os relampagos (raios) 

Vejam o numero de descargas electricas ao longo da costa entre as 11 da noite e 3 da madrugada


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 17:00)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> A informação partiu do IM, mas também o estofex punha o norte e centro com nivel 1.
> No porto registou uma violenta trovoada mmo
> Eu a trinta km, em linha recta, conseguia ver os relampagos (raios)
> 
> Vejam o numero de descargas electricas ao longo da costa entre as 11 da noite e 3 da madrugada




Tava a falar do temporal para a região de setubal...é que a informação saiu quando a instabilidade já estava na menor fase....nao percebi...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 17:58)

Aqui fica a informação do IM sobre a ultima onda de calor!!!


http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/onda_jul_2006_fim


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 19:18)

Estes jornalistas são burros...e estupidos...E ainda por cima não sabem ler...

A informação do IM : ocorreu uma onda de calor que pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (11 dias na região do Alentejo) pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada em Julho desde 1941. 

A informação da SIC : Desde 1941 que não se registava uma onda de calor tão significativa como a do início deste mês de Julho e que se estendeu a quase todo o território nacional, prolongando-se durante 11 dias no Alentejo.
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/vida/20060719+A+maior+dos+ultimos+65+anos.htm

Sinceramente...só há chapada...e mesmo assim era pouco....    Trolhas....


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (19 Jul 2006 às 21:16)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Estes jornalistas são burros...e estupidos...E ainda por cima não sabem ler...
> 
> A informação do IM : ocorreu uma onda de calor que pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (11 dias na região do Alentejo) pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada em Julho desde 1941.
> 
> ...


É a boa formão jornalística que temos de sensacionalismos… e depois dá nestas anedotas… mas enfim temos o que temos a nossa dimensão de 3º mundo !!!


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2006 às 23:06)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Estes jornalistas são burros...e estupidos...E ainda por cima não sabem ler...
> 
> A informação do IM : ocorreu uma onda de calor que pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (11 dias na região do Alentejo) pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada em Julho desde 1941.
> 
> ...




Subscrevo inteiramente. A vontade de noticiar escandalosamente e o sensacionalismo dá azo a este tipo de notícias. A maioria dos jornalistas, principalmente de alguns jornais e praticamente todos os da televisão, perderam a capacidade de relatar uma notícia tal como ele é. A isto acresce a péssima formação que os jornalistas têm na área de ciências. Quem escolhe "letras" a partir de 10º perde completamente o contacto com a ciência, o que é muito grave!


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2006 às 23:25)

Por Braga cairam alguns aguaceiros e uma trovoadas pelas 4h da madrugada.
Neste momento estão 23.6ºC e 1015hPA


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2006 às 23:33)

finalmente vou ter uma mínima abaixo dos 20ºc coisa rara este mês 
neste momento vou com 21,9ºc e 1019hpa


----------



## tozequio (19 Jul 2006 às 23:55)

miguel disse:
			
		

> finalmente vou ter uma mínima abaixo dos 20ºc coisa rara este mês
> neste momento vou com 21,9ºc e 1019hpa



Por aqui tive mínima de 17.5ºc  

Neste momento 20.8ºc, com a entrada de nuvens de Oeste, mas que infelizmente não vai deixar precipitação.


----------



## Fil (20 Jul 2006 às 00:42)

Por cá máxima de 27,5ºC. Neste momento 20,3ºC com 71% de hr.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2006 às 13:00)

boas
afinal ainda não foi esta noite que vi uma minima abaixo dos 20ºc a minima foi de 20,2ºC neste momento está em 25,6ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2006 às 23:38)

Parece que o forum está de novo instável    
Em Braga tenho 22.8ºC e 1017 hPa. Neste momento ceú limpo com uma vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2006 às 12:16)

Onze dias depois a temperatura mínima volta a ser inferior a 15ºC na estação meteorológica (14,1ºC), aqui em casa ficou em 15,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2006 às 13:12)

por aqui finalmente a mínima baixou dos 20ºc esta noite caio para os 19,0ºc  neste momento tenho 24,8ºC e 1019hpa


----------



## Fil (21 Jul 2006 às 22:29)

Hoje 16,1ºC / 28,9ºC. Neste momento 21,3ºC e baixando a uma velocidade de 1,7ºC por hora. A previsão do I.M aponta 12ºC de minima para cá


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2006 às 11:18)

boas!!
hoje tive uma minima mais baixa 18,2ºC e neste momento tenho 23.0ºC e 1021hpa...


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2006 às 12:28)

Quinze dias depois a temperatura mínima volta a ser inferior a 15ºC aqui em casa (14,8ºC). Na estação meteorológica 13,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2006 às 19:48)

agora 26,2ºC,1019hpa e 58%HR


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2006 às 20:57)

Em minha casa ainda não foi desta que a temperatura desceu de 15ºC, a minima ficou-se pelos 15,2ºC e a máxima foi de 28,1ºC. Neste momento 24,3ºC e 49% de hr.


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2006 às 20:00)

Melgaço - Hoje tivemos uma máxima de 31.8ºC. A mínima foi bastante alta: 18.9ºC
Neste momento tenho 28.2ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2006 às 11:42)

Manhã muito quente por aqui.
Em casa: 20,0ºC
Estação meteorológica: 19,2ºC

Mas a próxima noite já deve ser mais fresca.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2006 às 22:00)

boas!!que se passa tá toda a gente de férias??? 
noite mto agradavel 22,6ºC a esta hora...boas férias para quem está e quem não está que apareça mais vezes!!!


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2006 às 22:24)

Está bem mais fresco no litoral que por aqui, mas agora também vai refrescar um pouco no interior.

Dia bem quente principalmente na mínima.
Em casa: 20,0ºC / 33,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 19,2ºC / 33,4ºC

Neste momento, um vento agradável mas ainda 25,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Jul 2006 às 23:33)

Em minha casa também tive uma bela minima tropical com 20,1ºC. A máxima foi de 31,3ºC. Neste momento 22,9ºC.


----------



## Minho (24 Jul 2006 às 23:33)

Hoje em Braga chegou inclusive a chuviscar devido à quantidade de estratos provocados pela fluxo de ar húmido de Oeste. A nublosidade foi geral em todo o litoral Norte.

Em Melgaço a mínima foi de 19.6ºC e máxima foi de 26.9ºC


----------



## Seringador (24 Jul 2006 às 23:35)

Boas regressado à base só por um dia irei rumar ao sul, apanhei uma tosta Mirandela  e uma rrovoada valete na 4ª feira passada! as coisas estão calmas e irão ficar assim até ao fim do mês! hoje máxima foi a mai baixa de Julho, 22,3ºC!
Estão neste momento 18,8 isto significa um bom ponto de orvalho para esta noite!
até segunda "Weathernuts"


----------



## Seringador (24 Jul 2006 às 23:35)

Boas regressado à base só por um dia irei rumar ao sul, apanhei uma tosta Mirandela  e uma rrovoada valete na 4ª feira passada! as coisas estão calmas e irão ficar assim até ao fim do mês! hoje máxima foi a mai baixa de Julho, 22,3ºC!
Estão neste momento 18,8 isto significa um bom ponto de orvalho para esta noite!
até segunda "Weathernuts"


----------



## tozequio (25 Jul 2006 às 00:28)

Por aqui um dos dias mais frescos dos últimos tempos, 17.0ºC/22.0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2006 às 11:34)

Hoje a manhã já foi um pouco mais fresca.
Em casa: 16,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 15,8ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2006 às 19:04)

Parece que a descida nas mínimas foi generalizada. Hj a mínima em Melgaço foi de 17.6ºC. A máxima 28.6ºC.
Continua  a fazer-se sentir o ar frio e húmido de oeste, com nuvens baixas durante a parte da manhã. Devem estar péssimos dias de praia pelo Norte...


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2006 às 19:10)

por aqui a mínima não desceu esta noite!!até subiu um pouco 18,9ºC e agora tenho 28,2ºc


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2006 às 20:29)

Dia um pouco mais fresco.
Em casa: 16,9ºC / 30,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 15,8ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Jul 2006 às 08:40)

Tem estado uns bons dias de primavera


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jul 2006 às 12:13)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Tem estado uns bons dias de primavera




Depois do calor sabem muito bem estes dias mais frescos!!!


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2006 às 19:29)

Continua o calor mas a temperatura mínima baixou um pouco. 

Dia 27
Em casa: 17,1ºC / 26,4ºC
Dia 28
Em casa: 14,4ºC / 29,2ºC
Hoje
Em casa: 14,0ºC / 31,7ºC


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jul 2006 às 21:19)

bem..o forum la ficou em baixo mais uma vez!!

bem..venho-me despedir!!amanha vou de ferias e so volto daqui a 2 semanas!!

um abraço a todos...


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2006 às 23:03)

bem vá lá estamos de volta em menos tempo do que temia!!
vim há pouco de Grândola onde registei uma máxima de 34,9ºc 
neste momento da minha casa de Setúbal tenho 21,8ºC


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2006 às 00:37)

Dj Alex, BOAS FÉRIAS (com boa meteorologia ...)


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2006 às 01:56)

Aqui tive uma máxima de 29,8ºC e minima de 15,4ºC. Neste momento ainda estou com 21,4ºC e 56% de hr.

Boas férias dj_alex


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 02:22)

Ainda assim, um dia relativamente quente por aqui.

Min: 14.9
Máx: 29.2

Já agora, será que repararam que o IM prevê chuva fraca para o Porto neste Domingo? O problema é que não consigo perceber onde eles foram buscar essa informação, já que o GFS não o prevê. Para além disso, neste momento tenho céu completamente limpo. 

Já agora, boas férias dj_alex!


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2006 às 02:36)

Se ainda não entraram, devem começar agora a entrar algumas nuvens por aí! Na imagem de satélite dão para se ver perfeitamente.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 02:42)

Tens razão, para Sul ainda há poucas nuvens (tenho aqui a janela virada para Sul), mas para Norte já começam a compactar. Ainda assim duvido que deixem ficar alguma coisa, mas pode-se sempre ter a esperança.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2006 às 19:50)

boas...
mais uma noite quentinha minima 19,3ºc máxima 30,1ºc agora 29,1ºc e 1015hpa...


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2006 às 20:54)

Aqui a noite também foi quentinha devido a nebulosidade, tive minima de 18,5ºC. A máxima foi de 28,2ºC. Afinal acho que não caiu a chuva que o IM previa.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 23:16)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui a noite também foi quentinha devido a nebulosidade, tive minima de 18,5ºC. A máxima foi de 28,2ºC. Afinal acho que não caiu a chuva que o IM previa.



Pelo menos por aqu não caiu nada. E quando acordei (lá para o meio-dia,   ), estava o céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Bruno Campos (31 Jul 2006 às 09:07)

é bom ver q temos o forum de volta 
No porto esta uma manha excelente...


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2006 às 13:53)

mais uma noite tropical em setubal minima 20,8ºC agora tenho 27,1ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2006 às 16:19)

Esta manhã foi um pouco mais fresca que ontem.
Em casa: 15,8ºC 
Estação meteorológica: 14,9ºC

29,3ºC de máxima até ao momento aqui em casa.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 16:29)

Boas tenho-vos de confessar que tem estado uns excelentes estados de tempo para passear, conhecer, não transpirar e para poder dormir ainda bem que não existe por aqui ondas de calor


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2006 às 20:51)

Termia hoje o mês de Julho mais quente destes últimos anos e o 2º mais quente, superado apenas por Agosto de 2003. Aqui em casa o mês de Julho encerra com uma média de 24,0ºC (16,9ºC / 31,1ºC). Na estação meteorológica a média deve ser ligeiramente inferior devido aos valores normalmente mais baixos da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Fil (31 Jul 2006 às 22:08)

Aqui a média do mês foi de 23,2ºC, com 42,4 mm de precipitação.

Hoje a máxima foi fresquinha, 27,5ºC. Agora tenho 21,9ºC.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jul 2006 às 22:57)

EXCELENTES VALORES PESSOAL  
Por norma o Julho é o mês mais quente á nossa latitude e a tendências mostram que nestes últimos anos leva-me a constatar que estaremos numa realidade diferente da do calendários das estações, nos verões modernos e nos Invernos modernos, parece que  a primavera e outono estão a socumbir face á evolução das alterações climáticas, sejam elas normais ou induzidas por actividade antrópica


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jul 2006 às 23:26)

Sem dúvida, Seringador, as chamadas estações intermédias ou de transição - Primavera e Outono - diminuem progressivamente de duração, podendo no futuro passarmos a uma situação de Verão/Inverno/Verão/Inverno ...


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2006 às 00:38)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Sem dúvida, Seringador, as chamadas estações intermédias ou de transição - Primavera e Outono - diminuem progressivamente de duração, podendo no futuro passarmos a uma situação de Verão/Inverno/Verão/Inverno ...




Espero que isto não seja o prenúncio de uma "tropicalização" do nosso clima, com o predomínio das estações das chuvas e estação seca....


----------



## Luis França (1 Ago 2006 às 01:19)

Boa-noite a todos

Voltei hoje do Trafal  e encontrei uma Lisboa bem mais fresca e húmida do que o Algarve.
Dia 24 a água estava a 23º C de levante e em 2 dois virou a sudoeste vindo a arrefecer uns grauzitos (lembra-me as águas de Verão do Magoito  ) com uma brisa insistente (dando origem a  algumas onditas para variar) mas perfeitamente suportável até 1 hora dentro dela.
De manhã estava uma brasa (perto dos 30º às 10 da matina) até às 16:30 e dps vinha , e vem (para quem for para lá), uma brisa morna do lado do mar noite dentro.
Uns amigos que estiveram em Olhão, dia 28, a montar stands num encontro de associação da vida selvagem, disseram-me que às 3 da tarde estavam perto de 37º debaixo de árvores junto à marina. 
Quem for lá para baixo vai derreter durante o dia, mesmo que não esteja ao sol, e muita atenção ao cancro da tosta ... não se esqueçam da mostarda, digo, do bloquedor total.


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 01:32)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Espero que isto não seja o prenúncio de uma "tropicalização" do nosso clima, com o predomínio das estações das chuvas e estação seca....



está mais para isso do que para outra coisa dizem uns e outros dizem seca e fria....


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 01:34)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Boa-noite a todos
> 
> Voltei hoje do Trafal  e encontrei uma Lisboa bem mais fresca e húmida do que o Algarve.
> Dia 24 a água estava a 23º C de levante e em 2 dois virou a sudoeste vindo a arrefecer uns grauzitos (lembra-me as águas de Verão do Magoito  ) com uma brisa insistente (dando origem a  algumas onditas para variar) mas perfeitamente suportável até 1 hora dentro dela.
> ...



è o que falta ao Norte uma água assim.... pq a temperatura tem estado o ideal para não tripar com as noites sem dormir...


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2006 às 14:26)

O mês de Julho foi mais quente que o normal em quase toda a Europa, particularmente em países como a Alemanha, Bélgica, Holanda ou Polónia.



Muito quente e seco, com algumas excepções. 







http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2006 às 19:16)

ai temos o calorzinho de volta hoje ainda não se notou muito aqui no litoral o mesmo não se pode dizer do interior!!tive hoje uma mínima de 19,6ºC e uma temperatura máxima de 29,7ºC nos próximos dias vai ser bem pior e não me parece que seja só um bocadinho mais como ouvi na Tv. hoje!! a ver vamos...neste momento tenho 28,3ºC e 1012hpa


----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 19:44)

Yup Miguel!
Não vai ser como a do início de Julho mas vai durar o suficiente para ser classificada como onda de calor standard 
Depois na 2ª quinzena quando estivermos a caminhar para a lua velha a mudança 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png

Coloco aqui as carta que não são para considerar e fiar, contudo é para animar a discusão e se assim fosse tinhamos outra situação potencial de seca, acho que este Outono não o vai ser, isto na minha opinião... 

Mas um Setembro molhado e um Outubro quente poderão ser indicadores de um bom Inverno 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mMonNorm.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecMonNorm.gif


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2006 às 00:38)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O mês de Julho foi mais quente que o normal em quase toda a Europa, particularmente em países como a Alemanha, Bélgica, Holanda ou Polónia.
> 
> Muito quente e seco, com algumas excepções.



Estou a interpretar mal o mapa ou na região de Bragança e interior alentejano cairam 200% mais precipitação do que é normal em Julho? Só pode haver um erro.... como é que as trovoadas podem dar uma abrangência tão grande em termos de precipitação. O modelo usado para extrapolar os dados é que não deve ser o melhor....


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2006 às 01:14)

Claro que os mapas deixam muito a desejar em rigor geográfico. Estas áreas de forte anomalia positiva abrangem várias estações meteorológicas em Portugal e Espanha. Espero que todas as estações localizadas nestas áreas tenham acumulado valores de precipitação dessa ordem. 
Em Bragança isso aconteceu. Com um valor médio de precipitação para o mês de Julho de 17mm (normal 1961-1990), neste último mês acumulou perto de 60mm, isso dá mais de 200%. 
A região de Portalegre também foi afectada por trovoadas com precipitação e como os valores normais para o mês de Julho são ridículos, qualquer trovoada mais intensa provoca estas anomalias positivas.


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2006 às 01:30)

É notório um exagero no mapa do NOAA. Estive a ver o mapa de precipitação para o mês de Julho do INM e nesse mapa aparece uma anomalia positiva de 125% - 150% na região de Castela Leão que confina com o norte do distrito de Bragança. Claro que não há dados para a parte portuguesa.
A correspondência entre estes dois mapas não muito evidente, mas existem alguns pontos comuns.


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:34)

Sim Dan isso é verdade basta uma convectividade para distorcer os valores normais para os 30 anos da média, contudo os ddos também não sei se estão correctos, contudo o nosso IM é que podia exibir este tipo de informação, sem ser a pagar...


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2006 às 13:15)

Os mapas do IM também mostram valores de precipitação superiores a 150% para o interior do país.




http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_07_06.pdf


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2006 às 20:20)

Alguns valores extremos deste último mês de Julho.





http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_07_06.pdf


----------



## Fil (3 Ago 2006 às 22:59)

Acho que isso são só valores extremos, porque segundo os dados que possuo, o mês de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre em Bragança foi em Julho de 1971 com 121 mm, e o dia de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre foi no dia 7 de Julho de 1949 com 71,7 mm.


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2006 às 00:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Acho que isso são só valores extremos, porque segundo os dados que possuo, o mês de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre em Bragança foi em Julho de 1971 com 121 mm, e o dia de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre foi no dia 7 de Julho de 1949 com 71,7 mm.



Tens toda a razão, grande erro meu


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 02:58)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Acho que isso são só valores extremos, porque segundo os dados que possuo, o mês de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre em Bragança foi em Julho de 1971 com 121 mm, e o dia de Julho mais chuvoso de sempre foi no dia 7 de Julho de 1949 com 71,7 mm.



Grande ano esse 1949


----------

